# Vacuum diagram 1969 gto?



## Real69gtojudge! (Aug 24, 2018)

I am looking for a vacuum diagram for rochester quadrajet new 750 cfm carb onto1969 400 L74 with power steering and brake booster, manual transmission if this matters. I am learning as i go so please be specific as possible.

Thanks


----------

